# What About Costa Del Sol?



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Right Help Is Needed Please!!

Me & my wife to be have been looking at various places to live and have come up with the idea of Costa Del Sol. Looking for a new life is stressful as i now know but hopefully will be worth it.

Questions I would like answers to please if anyone can help

What is Employment like (Can I Get a Job with minimum hassle?)

Local schools for are kids which are 5, 3 & 6 Months

House prices for rentals first?

Number of expats living in costa del sol?

Health care issues?

The basic job wage?

Bills e.g electricity, gas, shopping bills?

Any advice would be nice, i can give you a idea on the qualifications and skills i have:

Foundation Construction Award in Joinery 
Basic Software instalation skills
Basic Web Design including HTML
Basic Graphic Design on the photoshop software
Sales Experince 
Basic Admin Skills
Media Skills
Basic IT Skills
English Language & Literature GCSE's
Business Double Award GCSE
Science Double award GCSE
Key Skills Level 2 in English & ICT which is like A-C Grades in GCSE's

The list goes on and i am only 20 years of age which shows i am very skilled in various areas and willing to work. 

My wife to be has previous experince in Managing pubs which she did for many years. Also hairdressing skills. 

We are looking on selling everything over here and getting rid of debts and joining Costa Del Sol if things go all well. 

Any advice will help us please.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm... The work situation is terrible here. Read this that Steve Hall wrote on here a couple of days ago and the related newspaper article - it sadly may burst your bubble



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/39610-warts-all.html 


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...in-spain-as-jobless-figures-rise-1891473.html







Jo xxxx


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for that, All EU contrys including over here are having these problems its not a eye opener and dont know were to turn now as we really would like to leave the UK. 

Thanks very much for that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure others will contribute. But sadly Spain is no longer the place it once was. Jobs are very few and far between, the cost of living is only slightly cheaper than the UK (maybe even the same now???). Theres no child allowance, unless you've pay into the system here theres no benefit system unless you've done that either. If you're lucky enough to get a job, the wages are much lower than the UK...... 

I know I'm not painting a very pretty picture, but its better to be realistic. You could try coming out and seeing if you can find work? Dont sell up in the UK, but maybe come out for a fact finding trip to see whats about, you may strike lucky. But dont be under any illusion that its easier or cheaper in Spain. 

Come to Spain because you really want to, not because you see it as an easier and cheaper alternative to the UK, cos it aint!

Jo xxx


----------



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for that advice Jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KelvinUK said:


> Thank you for that, All EU contrys including over here are having these problems its not a eye opener and dont know were to turn now as we really would like to leave the UK.
> 
> Thanks very much for that


I can really understand you wanting to leave the UK. However you may be better to wait another year. You've obviously got get-up-and -go, but it may be just the time to sit-down -and-wait. I don't think the situation in the UK is so great, but for someone who hasn't got a job, Spain has not got a lot on offer at the moment. The unemployment situation is far worse than the UK and I'm presuming that you don't speak Spanish(??). But you're really young and whilst I expect you hate people saying that I don't mean it disrespectively, I mean you've still got time. Wait and see what happens or come over on holidays and instead of lazing around relaxing, look at houses, prices in the shops, job ads etc and get a feel for where you'd like to be.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

With your qualifications and experience you will not find work here especially if you do not have spanish.

Overall, I find it just as expensive as the UK if not more expensive.

You will not have access to benefits or healthcare unless you are working, either self-employed which you will have to pay around 275 euros a month regardless of what you earn. Working cash in hand will give you no security, and no healthcare.

It is tough here at the moment, and many Brits are leaving because of redundancy etc..


If you are struggling financial already with debt, you will fair even worse here.

Sorry to have to say this, but I would say that the days of when Spain was a great choice to bring up kids and work a more relaxed style, are long gone.

We live in the North and my hubby is employed with a Spanish company, but it is shaky and the pay isn't great. We have to watch our pennies. In the UK, we were far better off financially. However, the sun shines here more and it is brighter. 

So what do you choose ? Better weather or a secure financial future ? 

You may feel that the UK is rubbish but Spain really has it's problems too. 

If you are fed up where you live, more somewhere else. Maybe the street you live is dire, sell up and move somewhere else better. 

Then after a couple of years and learn the language, you could think of it then. Now really is not a good time..sorry to tell you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stay where you are and tough it out. To have a good life here you need to be retired with a good income and substantial funds or to have assured employment, either self-employed or in a secure job.
Life is not cheap here and you will not have the security net that you have paid into in the UK.
This may sound harsh but if you are experiencing financial problems in the UK they will follow you to Spain.
I often wonder why when people want to escape from the UK their first thought is of Spain. Holiday memories and tv programmes that paint a rosy picture of life in the sun have a lot to answer for.
Unemployment here is 18% and rising, probably 20% plus on the CDS. The construction industry in particular has simply collapsed. Many Brits are trying to sell up and return to the UK.
Sorry to sound so negative but it would be criminal to tell it other than it is.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What is Employment like (Can I Get a Job with minimum hassle?) 

}}As Walt Disney said, "if you are going to dream, dream big"

There is 42% youth unemployment in Spain and these are primarily guys and gals who speak Spanish, know the system and have contacts 

I wish you every success but now is NOT the right time to come I am afraid. At 20 with three young kids think to your future! Do you realistically think you can feed/house five of you_ If you think the UK is tough with its advanced social welfare system just wait until you can't afford your autónomo payment here and you come down with the flu.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jjust out of interest; why have you picked on Spain as your preferred destination? 
Why not France? Or Germany? Or even Poland -the only EU state whose economy has grown over the past year -or the Czech Republic?
This question fascinates me. Could it be because as I said earlier people see their Spanish experience through 'holiday eyes' and also because there is created via the UK media an impression that Spain is somehow not 'foreign' and that British immigrants can slot into life in Granada or Seville as easily as Grimsby or Southampton?
I read recently that 84% of Spaniards speak no English. Add that to the alarming unemployment statistics plus the huge number of British returnees and failed British businesses of all kinds and it's clear that prospects for non-Spanish-speaking would-be immigrants with only basic non-specific skills are limited, to say the least.
Coming to Spain with no job, no home, no Spanish, few skills, not much money and several children is not a sensible course at any time, especially at a time when Spain is facing its worst economic crisis since its transition to democracy.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, why not Norway where 2,9% unemployment is considered a national disgrace and all but brought Stoltenberg's government down in August? 

OK the cost of a coffee cancels the Sudanese national debt and a take away Food of the Gods is a wallet sucking 12 euros but..... 

A five hour coach journey yesterday was only 24 euros including free wifi ..... public transport is KING! Mind you if your nearest railway is 600 kms away it does not really matter what the cost is. Zappy is intent in getting 80% of the Spanish population within 50 kms of the AVE. Great BUT who will be able to afford to ride it?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Poland? I have a meeting in Copenhagen tomorrow about an IT/telecom project there. I can get three QUALIFIED engineers there for the price of one in Norway. All speak fluent English and will work contract only. No wonder their economy is buoyant. It's the minus 28 that puts me off! They are coming to Copenhagen because it's warmer!!

So, Andalucia in the sun and no job/money or somewhere less "sexy" but with a job that pays the mortgage. I know what I would do if I had my time again!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, why not Norway where 2,9% unemployment is considered a national disgrace and all but brought Stoltenberg's government down in August?
> 
> OK the cost of a coffee cancels the Sudanese national debt and a take away Food of the Gods is a wallet sucking 12 euros but.....


Norway and all the Scandinavian countries are so dull and sterile looking. No decent weather, just flat and incredibly boring - even the people, and as for their accent YUK!!!! Horrid place, you can keep it Steve. I think I'd sooner choose England LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Flat?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Did you ever do geography at school?????????????????????????????????

Calling Norway flat is like saying that water is dry! 

Buy me a coffee and I'll tell you all about it one day!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Jo to some extent - I was in Copenhagen for a conference a few months ago and went on to Sweden and I did find both countries a little dull. But I didn't see an awful lot of either so my judgment is restricted.
I nearly passed out when I saw the prices of things in Copenhagen. All the restaurants I looked at for possible dinner menus wre astronomically expensive so I thought I'd go back and dine in my hotel.
A good but not over the top three course meal, half-bottle of Chilean wine: when I asked to sign the bill it was nearly 80 euros equivalent! I was so shocked I had to order a coffee and cognac to regain my composure.
I was on expenses -we are allowed £30 for dinner in the UK -but fortunately there was an English-language newspaper with an article stating that C/hagen is the world's second most expensive city. I cut it out and clipped it to my claim.
Poland....I have spent a lot of time there over the last three decades, chiefly in Krakow, which was Poland's most beautiful and tranquil city until the British stags found it a cheaper alternative to Prague.
Even under Communism, I found that individual Poles were extremely entrepreneurial, unlike their Czech cousins who imo have still to shake off a stultifying rather inward-looking mindset.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Flat?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Did you ever do geography at school?????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



I meant flat as in dull, plain, dismal. I'll buy you a coffee as long as you dont bore me with tales of buzzing excitement watching paint dry in the scandis!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I meant flat as in dull, plain, dismal.
> Jo xxx


As in Norfolk......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As in Norfolk......



er.... yes LOL!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just read a piece in this week's 'Economist' about Spain and immigration: seems the number of foreigners of working age in the country began to fall in the second half of 2009. The PP is playing the immigration card - immigrant unemployment rate is 30%.
Some areas in Catalonia want to keep immigrants off municipal registers of residents. No health care or education for immigrants. Apparently there was such a scheme in place in Torrejon de Ardoz, a PP -run Madrid suburb.
Zapatero has condemned such moves and the PP back-tracked. 
Immigrants of all nationalities now constitute 12% of Spain's population. Those Brits who do not like to think of themselves as 'immigrants' are as you would expect classed as just that, along with Latinos, Morroccans, Estonians etc..
You can only admire and wonder at Spanish acceptance and tolerance, considering unemployment seems about to hit 20%. I'm sure I've heard that there are pockets on the CDS where it has reached 40%.
Anyone thinking of coming to Spain to find work should read the economic/financial pages of the UK 'quality' press since the tabloids -Daily Mail, Sun et al - rarely if ever think their readers would find such topics of interest.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just read a piece in this week's 'Economist' about Spain and immigration: seems the number of foreigners of working age in the country began to fall in the second half of 2009. The PP is playing the immigration card - immigrant unemployment rate is 30%.
> Some areas in Catalonia want to keep immigrants off municipal registers of residents. No health care or education for immigrants. Apparently there was such a scheme in place in Torrejon de Ardoz, a PP -run Madrid suburb.
> Zapatero has condemned such moves and the PP back-tracked.
> Immigrants of all nationalities now constitute 12% of Spain's population. Those Brits who do not like to think of themselves as 'immigrants' are as you would expect classed as just that, along with Latinos, Morroccans, Estonians etc..
> ...


" seems the number of foreigners of working age in the country began to fall in the second half of 2009" 
Well that's news to me, in the La Verdad on Monday it said that the number of foreigners reg. on the padron for Spain had gone up by 420,000 in 2009 of which 235,000 were in the Murcia region alone bringing the total reg. on the padron to 5,700,000+.I re-read it twice I couldn't believe it.
Apparently the rate is 80% unemployed, in some parts of Cadiz!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> " seems the number of foreigners of working age in the country began to fall in the second half of 2009"
> Well that's news to me, in the La Verdad on Monday it said that the number of foreigners reg. on the padron for Spain had gone up by 420,000 in 2009 of which 235,000 were in the Murcia region alone bringing the total reg. on the padron to 5,700,000+.I re-read it twice I couldn't believe it.
> Apparently the rate is 80% unemployed, in some parts of Cadiz!


Alot of the trouble with these government statistics is that they work on the amount of people paying their employment taxes - there are a fair few who dont and work from cash in hand - both Spanish and foreigners! Hense the figures dont add up

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> " seems the number of foreigners of working age in the country began to fall in the second half of 2009"
> Well that's news to me, in the La Verdad on Monday it said that the number of foreigners reg. on the padron for Spain had gone up by 420,000 in 2009 of which 235,000 were in the Murcia region alone bringing the total reg. on the padron to 5,700,000+.I re-read it twice I couldn't believe it.
> Apparently the rate is 80% unemployed, in some parts of Cadiz!


Who was it who spoke of 'Lies, damned lies and statistics'?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Who was it who spoke of 'Lies, damned lies and statistics'?



That'll be that mark twain bloke?????????? And how right he was


Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> That'll be that mark twain bloke?????????? And how right he was
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Yeah, he was a right-on guy.
Am just waiting for son, dil and friends to arrive from airport for dinner. I've cooked a Delia 'cheat's' recipe -Spanish pork stew with chorizo, roast peppers and loads of other ingredients which you simply throw in a casseroile and put in the oven.
Looks good and the dog likes it...


----------

